# Sticky  Things We Wish Everyone Knew Before They Get A Dog



## Elana55

This is an idea I got from RonE on another thread. The ideas below are RoneE's. What can you add to the list? 

Dogs bark. They bark more when they're bored or scared or lonesome. 

Dogs pee and poop wherever they feel like it until they learn the advantages of doing it where you want them to. 

Dogs have medical emergencies, normally when your vet is closed. 

Dogs are not solitary animals. (Hamsters are.) 

When you buy a puppy from Petland, you are not "rescuing" it. You are lining the pockets of the Puppy Mills and encouraging them to continue. 

My additions:

Impulse buying from a Back Yard Breeder is a chance to get a dog that is not healthy (disease, genetics, temperment or all of these) and keeps people breeding dogs for money in business.

Dogs need exercise (like a walk off the property for an hour and a half a day.. regardless of weather). 

Dogs need training. Includes Puppy or beginner obedience classes and homework. 

Dogs need socialization and training in different locations so they are used to people, kids, and other things like other dogs, bikes, shopping carts etc. 

Dogs are not supposed to be aggressive/protective with their food, toys or any other thing.


----------



## blackrose

A good guard dog is not one that mindlessly attacks anything that moves...it is a dog that knows what situations are normal, which are not, and acts accordingly. The best way to acheive this is to NOT abuse and isolate your dog, but to socialize the mess out of it!

Dogs don't understand english, french, german, or any other language. You have to teach them what you want, not just expect them to get it without any training.

Dogs are not people with four legs wearing a fuzzy suite.


----------



## myminpins

Dogs NEVER do things out of spite. 

Dogs will not come to their name unless you take the time and patience to train them to do so.

Shoving a dog's nose into its mess is NOT the right way to potty train a puppy.

When you first get your puppy, you cannot let it out of your sight unless it is in its crate.

The best dog food does not come from the vet or the grocery store.

Dogs nails must be clipped on a regular basis.

Crate training is not cruel.

Dogs are a 15 year commitment - don't purchase one on impulse.

All dogs should be spayed or neutered.** 

There is no such thing as a stupid question on a dog forum. We are here to help your dog so ask away.

**(I know not all of you like to fix your dogs but MOST people don't have the ability, knowledge or knowhow to properly care for an unfixed dog so I think it's wise to advise fixing).


----------



## GroovyGroomer777

I would like to add:

Dogs with hair need to be brushed and combed, unless they get a very short haircut. Just like humans... would you go 8 weeks without running a comb through your long hair?

Matted dogs are not "fluffy", they are filthy. They are also prone to get sores and hot spots. No, they do not magically appear after being shaved, they were under the matts and you just had no idea they were there.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

Some breeds are less accepted by society than others. This does not mean they make bad pets.

Dogs have Anal Glands. Sometimes these need to be expressed.

Just because you have heard something about a particular breed does not make it true. 


Dogs are animals. Period. No amount of clothes, nail polish or imperious behavior makes them otherwise.

Dogs are carnivorous animals. they have instincts. They should be supervised with small children and around other animals.


----------



## ambercober

Dogs are not people, so don't treat them like ones. They don't know what please and thank you is, nor do they need to be carried around in gucci bags,

Dogs have a long life span, so don't get one then decide your new job or new babies prevent you from looking after it.


----------



## KelliCZ

Puppies are ALOT of work 

Not all dogs in shelters/rescues are *screwed up* 

I feel the majority of them are there because people who have never owned a dog feel like they can *raise* the perfect pet then dump them when they realize they can't 

Many 1st time dog owners would do much better with an older pup/dog especially if they work full time or have young kids


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

Someone should sticky this IMO.


----------



## blackrose

A higher price tag on a dog does NOT mean that dog is a good example of their breed (or mix). 

Puppies and young children are not a "happily ever after" scenario. Forget the commercials that show a young child in the middle of a litter of Golden Retriever puppies and both puppies and child look like they are in heaven and will grow up to be best friends like Timmy and Lassie. Puppies nip, chew, bark, jump, and otherwise knock down/hurt/scare the crap out of young children. **

A bored dog is a destructive dog. 

Aggressive behavior is NOT cute or tough and should never be encouraged.

** I grew up around animals and we've had animals, both young and old, around the rest of the kids in the family. This is mainly for the people who want to get a puppy for their two year old child to tote around as a stuffed animal.


----------



## winniec777

The two most important things you can give your dog are your time and your patience. I see lots of excited threads started by people who want to know what's the best X or Y to buy, but all the fancy dishes, leashes, collars, clothes, foods, and toys are no substitute for your attention and willingness to continue giving it in a positive way not matter how much that thing he just chewed up or peed on cost you.


----------



## DJsMom

Dogs go thru stages of life comparable to people, only in a shorter life span. They age & develop all the aches & pains that go along with aging. It can be heart breaking to watch - they need to be treated with the same patience & kindness you would show to an aging human beloved one & provided as much comfort as possible.
Barring tragedy or illness, you will some day be faced with a tough decision your dog can't make for himself. It's very hard.


----------



## Inga

Dogs are living breathing, feeling beings. If you chose to take one as a pet you owe that pet loving care for the entirety of it's life. You do not give up on this puppy when it gets old, or inconvenient. You do not give it away because you no longer enjoy it. You need to think about that before getting a dog.


----------



## Wynpyp

blackrose said:


> Puppies and young children are not a "happily ever after" scenario. Forget the commercials that show a young child in the middle of a litter of Golden Retriever puppies and both puppies and child look like they are in heaven and will grow up to be best friends like Timmy and Lassie. Puppies nip, chew, bark, jump, and otherwise knock down/hurt/scare the crap out of young children.


I think sometimes they are. I think it should be that puppies and children are not always a happy scenario. To add to that, puppies and/or dogs and children should NEVER be left together unsupervised.


----------



## blackrose

Wynpyp said:


> I think sometimes they are. I think it should be that puppies and children are not always a happy scenario. To add to that, puppies and/or dogs and children should NEVER be left together unsupervised.


 Edited my post to make it a bit more clear.


----------



## rosemaryninja

Dominance is overrated. Dogs are not evil, subservient beings trying to hatch secret plans to oust their owners and become "alpha." (Not even Plott Hounds.) (Sorry, bad joke.)


----------



## Equinox

Provoking your dog or teasing it until it gets angry and growls/snarls is NOT a funny trick. 

Dogs are a lifetime commitment. They are _not_ something to dump off on the street or shelter. They are _not_ simply something for you to "outgrow".

Shelters/rescues are not full of sickly rejects. They have wonderful dogs, many purebred, majority of them perfectly healthy, wanting another chance.


----------



## blackrose

If you don't want your adult dog behaving a certain way, don't let it get by with it as a puppy! A five pound puppy might be cute when it tugs at your shoelaces and jumps on your legs, but an 80lb dog isn't going to be cute anymore. Have rules laid out from the start and stick to them.


----------



## Rowdy

For most first time owners having a dog means a big change in your lifestyle. A lot of your free time will be taken up with the dog. Traveling will be logistically more difficult. Dogs are a big money commitment. If you can't deal with that then a dog might not be for you.


----------



## KBLover

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> Matted dogs are not "fluffy", they are filthy. They are also prone to get sores and hot spots. No, they do not magically appear after being shaved, they were under the matts and you just had no idea they were there.


I wish I could email this to Wally's breeder and his previous owner(s)...

He had some of these on his skin because we didn't know he coat was bad and I was running/walking/training him in the summer... I felt so bad making him do all that and he was probably burning up and it might have hurt him to move. He actually had to learn how to walk again without the matted fur on his legs and "arm pits".

My Additions:
________________________________________________________________________________________________
Training a dog doesn't need to be harsh, confrontational, boring, or violent. It can be fun, free-thought, learning methods that you reward when the dog stumbles on the right behavior. 

It's one thing to physically guide a dog during training, and another to be abusive and aggressive.

Training doesn't need to happen in a class, especially in this age of the internet. Not having a professional trainer or no available classes isn't an excuse (barring cases where professional specialties are required).

Before assuming that a dog is not preforming a command out of defiance, think to make sure the dog actually knows what you're talking about.

Dogs like routines and patterns. They seem to help them make sense of the world. Use it to your advantage in training. Show the dog what you would like, and then do that everytime. Like if you want the dog to sit before going out the door or up and downstairs, make her do it every time. She'll catch on.

__________________________________________________________________________________________________



Elana55 said:


> When you buy a puppy from Petland, you are not "rescuing" it. You are lining the pockets of the Puppy Mills and encouraging them to continue.


Actually, I think both are true. Yes, that person/family IS rescuing that dog, giving him/her a chance a truly good life.

Unfortunately, it does create money for someone who put the dog in that position to begin with.

Still, I don't think the good is crushed by the bad. It's a case where both are true, not an either or, imo.


----------



## IlovemybXrs

How about these. Dogs are not your babies to dress up, dye, and push around in strollers. They are not a fashion accessory. And also don't get a dog as a status symbol or because of the way it looks. (typical example is people who get huskies/akitas/boxers/various hunting type dogs who don't understant the concept of exercise but like the idea of having a 'cool' dog)


----------



## kikimau

Dogs also chew. and they chew anything they can get their mouths on unless you do something about it & teach them that they can chew on their toys, but not your shoes.
ect.



IlovemybXrs said:


> How about these. Dogs are not your babies to dress up, dye, and push around in strollers. They are not a fashion accessory. And also don't get a dog as a status symbol or because of the way it looks. (typical example is people who get huskies/akitas/boxers/various hunting type dogs who don't understant the concept of exercise but like the idea of having a 'cool' dog)


People dye their dogs? thats messed.
pushing them in strollers is messed up too.
But then again there are certain breeds, for the dressing up, aspect that would need a sweater and boots at the very least whether it looks fashionable or not, because the weather is bad, and/or they are small or dont have long fur.
or any, ex. chinese crested has very little fur.
where I live, having a poodle you need to clothe it when you walk it in the winter.
The humane society even suggests it.


----------



## Lolas_Dad

Please read this before buying any dog. You will notice right away that this is geared towards Cocker Spaniel's but it applies to all breeds actually


----------



## 2malts4me

As this is canine dental health month... you need to take care of your dog's teeth as peridontal disease can lead to organ damage. This includes brushing consistently brushing them. Get them used to it early.


----------



## DogGoneGood

Dogs need exercise! For the most part, a dog (especially a young one and some breeds in paticular) is not content to sleep the day away while you're out or too lazy to go for a walk. If you want an animal that does this; get a cat.

Don't buy a dog to replace a previous dog. Just because the last dog you had, or dog you had as a child was perfect in your eyes doesn't mean your next dog will be exactly the same. All dogs are different. This especially applies to breeds; just because your last lab wasn't extremely energetic doesn't mean your next one won't be bouncing off the walls.

Understand that most breeds were bred for a specific job in mind (ie: border collie for herding). This means that a working breed dog needs some type of job to do (even if it's just doing obedience every day).

Most vets do not specialize in behavior or know anything about training. Do not go to your vet for training advice unless they are specifically skilled in that area. Same thing goes for a trainer; not all are trained in the medical field and you shouldn't go to them for medical advice.

Socialization is EXTREMELY important! If you do not get your dog out of the house and introduce him to as many situations and people as possible he may become antisocial and aggressive; which is a huge liability and heartache.

Dogs should not be "outdoor only". They are social animals that need to be with their family. Yes, some dogs are happier outside, but that doesn't mean you can stick them in the back yard and only go out to feed them and throw a ball once in a while!



> Dominance is overrated. Dogs are not evil, subservient beings trying to hatch secret plans to oust their owners and become "alpha." (Not even Plott Hounds.) (Sorry, bad joke.)


I think this is kind of debatable, as it's a subject that gets debated a LOT. While I don't think dogs are out to rule the world or anything like that (I liked the Plott Hound joke by the way ), I don't think people should underestimate dominance just as much as they shouldn't overrate it. I personally think a dominant dog in the wrong household is like a problem that is only going to get worse rather than better... so I really think this point is a bit irrelivant to potential dog owners. Let them know pack structure theories are out there and they should do their own research and understand their own dog based on how that dog acts and interacts with them, and then let them decide whether or not it's something they should consider as important.

Personally in my household, it is important, because before I introduced NILIF into my house my lab nearly took my face off when I tried to remove a toy from him. NOW I can take anything I want away from him with no questions asked. So to me, it is a big thing that needs more than just consideration in our house. Other houses with different dogs may not need to ever really think about it.


----------



## InkedMarie

(I am unable to get to page one of this thread so forgive me if this has been posted)

Dogs cost money. Not many people have unlimited funds but you need to be prepared for unexpected things. If you don't have money for the unexpected, then be prepared to beg or borrow the money or, if need be, turn the dog in to a shelter/breeder/rescue. Some things that are of the norm: food, vaccinations, yearly vet visits, toys, leash (not a rope), collar. Oh, if you get a young puppy, check that collar daily and buy a new one when it's needed. 
Some of the the things most don't think about: special vet food. I'm not talking of the vet food that some vets encourage you to buy: dental food, lite food etc but I had a fox terrier who lived for a few more months by eating a Purina vet diet. I thank god daily for the veterinary nutritionist at Tufts who advised I buy it. Unexpected vet visits: my younger sheltie once ate a stick, had an abcess in his mouth and had to go under to clean it up. My fox terrier had to have an exploratory lap to diagnose her illness. Dogs can break a leg, swallow something and alot of the times, they have to have surgery, it's not something that gets better without. Crates: for me, they're the norm but alot of people, esp first time dog owners, think they're cruel. They can be cruel, if your dog spends all it's waking/sleeping hours in one. Crates are wonderful for all dogs and I think every single dog should be crate trained, as you have no idea when it may need to be crated (see my unexpected vet visit comment)


----------



## Trixie

Most puppies will enjoy being around other dogs/puppies. This does not mean it is a good idea, nor does it mean your life will become easier, if you get a second puppy to be a "companion" to your first dog.

The costs will double, and you'll still have to housetrain both dogs (they won't teach each other), and they will get in to twice the trouble.

By all means, multiple dog households are great, but don't get a dog for your dog, get a second dog for you and your life.


----------



## gotdog?

The world is black and white for dogs, right and wrong. They do not know how to rationalize. If you let a dog jump on you at the door because you're SO excited to see them when you get home, your dog is going to jump on you the next time you come in the door. Dogs need consistency. Don't expect them to know the rules of your house if they are always changing.


----------



## Trixie

Learn to manage your expectations. Puppies don't get housetrained in a day -- it takes time, and that's OK. There will be setbacks -- those are OK, too, just deal with them. Chances are, your dog is going to be within the "normal" range for learning things, so learn what is to be expected, and don't expect things to be any easier, no matter how "different" or "perfect" you think your puppy is. (and of course it IS perfect -- and perfectly normal!)


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

IlovemybXrs said:


> How about these. Dogs are not your babies to dress up, dye, and push around in strollers. They are not a fashion accessory


I know this is to the general public, and to girls like Paris Hilton, but my doxie has to wear sweaters because he has skin problems, and some of those sweaters match some of mine. He also has a bag to be carried in, and climbs in when he is overwhelmed in public. I've also painted my mutts nails (the pink collar is not enough to give away the fact she is a girl) and his nails when they've hung out in the salon with me. I'm still a good dog owner.


----------



## roxytrigger

Some things you should know before getting a dog. Mutts are just as good as pure breeds. If not better. You get the best of multiple breeds. Dogs are only vicious if you make them that way. It's all on how you train them, not the breed. If you are going to adopt from a shelter, pick an older dog. Less work and they are in more danger of being put down than a puppy. If you decide on a puppy, get ready for some work. A doesn't fully grow out of the "puppy stage" til at least 1 to 2 years old. A dog is your responsibility for the next 15 years or so. And last but not least. Vets cost a ton of money. Hope you think about this and the other stuff people are writing before you get a dog.


----------



## RonE

A point of housekeeping: Stickies are intended to share to share commonly requested information. When they start to veer off-topic, they get closed. To prevent that, I've moved a few posts to a new thread so that a reasonable, but off-topic, discussion can continue.

That thread is here: http://www.dogforums.com/19-first-time-dog-owner/49457-does-everyone-have-start.html


----------



## Jacafamala

Like my ten year old kid said, "Everyone who owns a puppy can expect to loose something they love."

So true. It might be your favorite shoes, or the cable TV cord, definately you'll loose a lot of your money.......and of course, you'll loose a little piece of your heart, too.


----------



## hulkamaniac

People should know that puppies are not necessarily better or worse than adult dogs. I've seen too many people say that they, "need a puppy" and have no interest in an adult dog. All puppies turn into adults if they live long enough. Not all adults have behavioral issues (in fact, most do not IME) and adults can and will bond with you the same way a puppy will. Plus, you generally know a lot more about an adult as far as size, temperment, etc... There is certainly nothing wrong with puppies, but don't write off an adult dog just because it's an adult dog.


----------



## Hound

Many factors should be considered before one decides to get a dog. First, evaluate if having a dog can fit your lifestyle, including your schedule and your home. Research on what breed is best for your taste and your lifestyle. Also consider the pet care required for a certain breed. Make sure that your lifestyle suits those requirements as having a dog is a commitment to care for another life which will be totally dependent on you.


----------



## Hardymum

Jacafamala said:


> Like my ten year old kid said, "Everyone who owns a puppy can expect to loose something they love."
> 
> So true. It might be your favorite shoes, or the cable TV cord, definately you'll loose a lot of your money.......and of course, you'll loose a little piece of your heart, too.


Not just something you love... probably a lot of things. Dogs think Legos are crunchy treats! They will chew your favorite stuffed animal, your socks, your underwear, etc. because those things smell like YOU! And they will probably keep doing it... because they love you!

So you should be prepared to have closed doors, dog-proof containers or gates to keep your dog out of areas with those things, even when you are home, unless you can supervise them every second.

Feeding a dog from the table - even ONCE - creates a begging problem.

*The most important thing (for me) is that the dog associates the very last thing it did with your response.* Yesterday, my dog was trying to steal snacks from the kitchen. I called him, and he came around the corner to me. Still thinking about the snacks, I said "No!" He looked at me with sad confusion. He thought I was criticizing him for coming when I called him! I gave him attention, told him he was a good dog, and the next time he tried to grab the snacks, I snuck up on him and caught him in the act. (I have to find a better place for those, out of reach.)

But, don't feel you have to be the "perfect" owner with the perfect situation to have a dog. You can learn together. Love is the most important thing!


----------



## Raggs715

A puppy DOES NOT know that’s a $150 dollar pair of shoes they just destroyed, a puppy also DOES NOT know ripping paper apart cause a big mess...as a dog owner you cant get frustrated and take it out on the dog...the dog didn’t choose you, you chose it! So therefore it’s up to you as a responsible dog owner to teach your dog.

also a bored puppy will get their nose into anything! they need to have their mind stimulated but toys, traning, exercise, etc...


----------



## warandchaos

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I know this is to the general public, and to girls like Paris Hilton, but my doxie has to wear sweaters because he has skin problems, and some of those sweaters match some of mine. He also has a bag to be carried in, and climbs in when he is overwhelmed in public. I've also painted my mutts nails (the pink collar is not enough to give away the fact she is a girl) and his nails when they've hung out in the salon with me. I'm still a good dog owner.


Your not a bad owner i just dont see the point of it.
I dont understand why you havent trained your dog to cope with that specific social circumstances.


----------



## JR'sMama

Puppies: Think of what you think is a lot work.... Multiply that by 100.

...and this comes from a newb...

If you can do it, it's the best experience ever. If you can't, then I advise against it, even as a newb.


----------



## Independent George

Training isn't about doing tricks - it's about getting your dog capable of living in human society.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

warandchaos said:


> I dont understand why you havent trained your dog to cope with that specific social circumstances.


I'm sorry, what training are you aware of that I've done with my dog? I'm not going to clog up this thread in a back and forth, but any interest in how far along my submissive fear biting rescue Dachshund has come along can be viewed in The Fearful Dog thread or inquired about in a PM.


----------



## Cracker

Two things:
Dogs do what works. Always. Whatever they are doing is working for them...if you don't like the behaviour you need to figure out WHY it works for them, remove the "reward" and replace the behaviour with something that works for both of you.

Dogs don't speak english (we have to teach them "words") but they DO speak. Their body language is speaking to us all the time, it is up to US to learn it and respect what they have to say. Bites do not come without a warning, though it may be subtle. Fear and discomfort should be heeded..they have no voice but WE do.


----------



## peppy264

My three things:

i) When you think dogs think NOSE. It is by far their dominant sense.

ii) Dogs are remarkably good at picking up on your body language. Its more important than the words you say. Be calm / confident.

iii) Dogs are animals. They are connected to nature. Try to get them out of the city and into real nature when you can. Letting a dog loose in the fields or forest and just watching it 'be a dog' .....Priceless.


----------



## Wolfiee

That just because a certain breed was featured in a popular movie, that breed may not always be ideal for certain families and their situations. 

I hate it when popular books or movies come out that mainly have to do with dogs. People run out to get it because it's "cute" without fully understanding the breed or doing their homework. 

So many dogs go into shelters for this reason :[


----------



## jcrattigan6557

I wish some people new that Having a dog is a big responsibility. some people just get them because they are cute but don't know how to properly care for them.


----------



## JediRach

Me too. I volunteered at an animal shelter for a long while and people relinquish dogs for the most terrible reasons. I once overheard a man trading in his dog because the dog got fat. Whose fault is that? It was a beautiful black lab and the worst part was that he brought his son with him. Teaching the next generation that you can throw dogs away like broken toys for no reason at all.


----------



## AmyBeth

do not get a rottie/pit/dobbie or any other breed just because you think they're cool. Do your research and make sure you have the time, energy, and knowledge to train and exercise these breeds. Just because you raise it from a puppy does not mean it will fit into your family and lifestyle.


----------



## BogusiaReca

There isn't much I could add to the list. The list seems complete. I would rather emphasize the need of training. I love animals and I think they deserve proper care and TRAINING. I always get annoyed and feel sorry for dogs (and the owners) that are not trained. They seem to cause various problems to people and other animals around them but it's actually the dogs that suffer the most, as they don't know what is expected from them. So please, train your puppy and train yourself !


----------



## Adustgerm

If you are not sure a puppy or dog is right for you, volunteer at your local humane society. Never buy a dog for your kids to take care of. A lot of those dogs end up in shelters because the kids don't take care of them or they are too young and not knowledgeable to train the dog properly. If your kids are begging for a dog, tell them to grow up and get their own house. A dog is an adult responsibility. You don't want your children raising kids at a young age. Having a puppy is about the same thing. Getting up every two hours at night to take the puppy out. Keeping the puppy on a feeding and walking schedule. Training and playing with the puppy. Those are things that is generally not ok for a child to do that has school, plays sports, goes to their friend's house. Do not get your kids a dog unless you yourself are planning on taking care of it.


----------



## RonE

This is a "sticky" which means it's intended as a reference.

Off-topic posts will be deleted, even if they are cute. And if you have a question, please start a new thread.


----------



## Indy

- A trained dog is a happy dog (and a happy owner). Don't blame lack of training on "dominance issues".

- Shelter dogs make great pets. They are looking for a second chance and you won't believe the instant bond that comes with rescuing a dog. 

- Spay or neuter your pet. Please. Unless you are an experienced, responsible breeder, you have no business allowing puppies to be brought into the world. 

- Don't be afraid of microchipping. Issues are extremely rare and your dog cannot lose their microchip like they can a collar tag.

- Puppies/dogs don't care if you like to sleep in on Saturdays. They still need to be fed and let out. And they will let you know it. 

- If you're not willing to clean up poop, pee, vomit and drool regularly, don't get a dog.


----------



## JLWillow

(I'm pretty sure this isn't a repeat, but if it is, I apologize.) Be prepared to get harassed by your neighbors. Your neighbors will (and probably have had) bad experiences with dogs, whether it's a dog getting loose, a dog biting someone, or a dog pooping on or near their property, and it never being picked up. Even if you're a very responsible dog owner, people will target you just because you have a dog. (I'm not kidding...)The best thing you can do to avoid this is make sure your dog is always on a leash outside (unless you have a fenced in yard or in a fenced in area), make sure you have an idea of your dog's temperament so you know how it'll react to possibly kids running up to it, or people on bikes riding by. Unless you have trained your dog to poop on your property only, make sure you ALWAYS have bags with you to pick up your dog's poop on a walk, even if it has already pooped and you're sure he/she won't poop again. That one time your dog poops and you don't have a bag, and someone sees you, they will never forget it, and they will probably harass you and/or report you.

(I made this mistake today, and when I went to ask for some help and get a bag, I just got yelled at and told that I'll get a fifty dollar fine. Neighbors are not always neighborly...)

Also, unless someone has had an experience/experience with dogs, had an interest in dogs, or owns/owned a dog, they have NO IDEA how they work. Make sure you tell people HOW to meet and how to act around your dog. Tell them how to properly greet your dog, tell them to let your dog sniff them, tell them to crouch down to their level so your dog can get a good look and smell of them. Sometimes it's just better for a stranger to completely ignore the dog. You don't always have to "say hi" to a dog. Little kids will probably come up to you and ask you to pet your dog, so you need to tell them how to greet your dog. Do not let them chase your dog around just because they want to pet them. Your dog shouldn't have to be pet by a stranger if it doesn't want to be. (I'm sorry if this seems like a stupid common sense thing, but I thought it'd help.)


----------



## MelissaPenguin

IlovemybXrs said:


> How about these. Dogs are not your babies to dress up, dye, and push around in strollers. They are not a fashion accessory. And also don't get a dog as a status symbol or because of the way it looks. (typical example is people who get huskies/akitas/boxers/various hunting type dogs who don't understant the concept of exercise but like the idea of having a 'cool' dog)


Not just large hunting dogs need exercise. ALL dogs need exercise. Just thought I'd point that out


----------



## Sammy1

All dogs need exercise of course. Gun dogs will need more than other groups though (in general) it's extremely important to research the breed thoroughly before considering to get a pup. Get books out on dogs in general and the specific breed (if you can) and read read and read some more.

I have been thinking about getting a weimaraner for about one year now. I can recommend some websites for good dog breed information:

dogbreed info
Adflyer
dogs.info

I do know more, so reply if you need them.

Thanks,

Sam


----------



## RosanaHart

Not only do dogs cost money (mentioned before), but they need a place to live. If you might not be staying where you live due to the economy, keep in mind that VERY few landlords are excited about having dogs as tenants.

Also related to the economy: If you have a stable home and economic situation, this could be a good time to adopt a dog, or another dog, as so many people are having to give up beloved companions.


----------



## yom

I agree with almost everything posted here! Here are my additions:

Just because you have a small dog does not mean its ok for it to bark or run off leash. Also if you pick up your small dog every time it barks at a larger dog or human you are positively rewarding your dog and it will continue to bark

Dogs need exercise outside the house - running around in a large back yard does not count

Dogs are a LOT of work


----------



## TxRider

Taking care of a dog is a commitment for the lifetime of the dog.

Training is a big part of taking care of your dog, and a very well trained dog means a commitment to a lifetime of training.


----------



## Hallie

Yeah it's cute, tiny, and innocent _now_ but it sure won't be later! No dogs can't stay in the crate while you work your 12 hour shifts so stop asking, dogs have to pee just like us. That beagle puppy you got won't act like Shiloh...he won't have a problem crossing the bridge and running away! Caesar Millan's show/books are not dog manuels. Puppies will not potty train themselves and yes, when given the chance most dogs will dive head first for cat food, shoes, remotes, cell phones, iPods, computer cords, garbage, small animals, and sometimes children (). Dogs won't train themselves and the nice people on Dogforums won't either. A trainer might though. Yes dogs will have a hard time going from adored inside dogs to ignored outside dogs when you get tired of them so yes, they will dig, bark, and do other things because they are deprived of interaction. No your puppy that you just got doesn't need another puppy as a 'friend'. Female dogs hump too.Most dogs won't kill a baby...so why are there 3,000 ads on CL stating 'we can no longer keep fido, we just had a baby' And the one I think is the most important *Some dogs have anal gland issues, no they don't go away.*


----------



## mrslloyd09

Older dogs are just as good as puppies, they love you just as much, they're just as eager to please and they need a home just as much.


----------



## heartdogs

Exercise is important, but _mental exercise_ is critical for certain breeds. You can't expect to own a Border Collie or an Aussie without giving them an outlet for their problem solving abilities.

Never assume that a dog's age stands in the way of training, and don't assume that a handicapped dog can't survive well as a companion. My adopted Yorkie went to class at age 15 just to prove she could learn as well as any other dog, and she did! (She's 20 now, deaf and blind, but still a great, happy dog.)

When your dog is wrong, assume that the fault lies with the trainer (you), and instead of being angry, figure out where your training regimen went wrong.

Don't send your dog to "boot camp" - learn to communicate with him yourself. Your relationship will be far more rewarding, and you won't have risked some "trainer" employing tactics you would not use on a kid, never mind a dog. Always be present when someone else handles your dog!!!!

Learn about proper canine nutrition. Dogs don't do well on junk food any more than we do. Great site for those of you would like the skinny on food:
http://www.dogfoodproject.com/


----------



## FaithFurMom09

Puppy days are HARD! Personally and Im a mom-- i think its sometimes worse than having a newborn. No book, show, or person told me about worms, getting up day AND night to let the dog out, all of the accidents AKA need for a carpet cleaner, and how frustrated one person can get. 

Also, leaving your dog outside is not cool no matter what. You decided to get a dog now act like a grown up and treat your dog right. How would you like it if someone left you outside 24/7?


----------



## Questdriven

The most important thing in general is that you should really do your research before getting a dog, period. People should research canine training, behavior, nutrition, proper care, health, the right breed for them, where to get a dog for and what places to avoid buy from, etc. There's just so much that a dog owner should know before getting a dog, and too many learn this the hard way. There is also so much conflicting information out there, and I think it's best if people figure out for themselves what to believe before getting a dog.

If I had to pick just one thing however, let me say that one of the main things I wish that people knew before getting a dog is what to look for in a breeder.


----------



## cpostelwait31

(I don't know if this has been already posted here)

Though dogs aren't human... cause they will never be... 
Yet, they also need respect and love... and your dog will love you in return... (just a positive thought)


----------



## Duckie1009

If you want to be a good owner to your pet, take the time and patience to properly train your dog. You cannot do this in a weekend. 

Socialize your dog with everyone and everything! 

Buy the premium dog food. I know its expensive but in the long run, it pays off. And its better for the dog.


----------



## Miranda16

Dogs, like people, will associate things from their past with present situations. Treat your dog right and your dog will always love you
abuse or neglect your dog and you will not only never have that dogs trust and love but you will go strait to hell ... and i hope you enjoy eternally suffering for what you do


----------



## KarenJG

I wish every prospective dog owner could read this thread! But, if they can't do that, here's my second choice:

Every propective dog owner should understand that dogs think differently from humans, and be willing to learn about it, preferably from an experienced, reputable trainer. If you can't do that, at least read some books on the subject. ("Culture Clash" by Jean Donaldson is one great one, also "The Other End Of The Leash" by Patricia McConnell). If you don't have time to do that - well, you probably shouldn't get a dog, but if you do anyway, know this, at least:

Dogs do what works, meaning that they get something that is a reward TO THEM for doing it. Dogs stop doing what doesn't work, meaning they don't get things that are rewards TO THEM when they do them.

So, to me, the three bare-bones "rules" of dog training are:

1. Reward behavior you want.

2. Don't reward behavior you don't want.

3. The DOG decides what a "reward" is. 
(I.E., you may think yelling at them or pushing them away is a negative thing, the dog may think it's a great game! You may think a vigorous rub of the ears is a great reward, the dog may hate that. Take the time to learn what YOUR dog thinks is a reward.)​
But really, they should just read this thread.


----------



## Triskit

Never give a puppy as a gift. You cannot commit to 15+ years of responsibility for someone else.

Always restrain your pet at the Vet or a public place, you may "trust" that you pet can not be provolked by another animal, but you do not know how much training the other animal has.

Basic first aid or pet first aid and CPR can save your pet or another persons pet, it is logical to have this training and supplies necessary to help a pet in need.

When traveling with a pet, whenever possible be sure to take the food and water the pet is used to consuming with you. 

Having a pet is never a money making proposition.


----------



## JeffTilt

Dogs are the most needy of all the most commonly kept pets. Before you get a dog learn about those needs and make sure you can meet them. If you do then you will find as Roger Caras said:

"Dogs have given us their absolute all. We are their center of the universe. We are the focus of their love and faith and trust. They serve us in return for scraps. It is without a doubt the best deal man has ever made."​


----------



## LillysMom

I'm having problems getting to different pages here, so if this has already been said, take it down.
Training:
Repetition
Repetition
Repetition
Repetition
......and more repetition.
Doggie sighs,
LillysMom


----------



## john47

dogs are a long time committment. they should not be overfed. a fat dog is an unhealthy dog. they need exercise,playtime,attention,affection, and direction. i believe that every dog needs obedience training. this should be done in a happy, loving, but firm manner. this will make your dog more attenitive towards you, more well mannered, confident, and respect you.


----------



## GypsyJazmine

Large & giant breeds get, well, large & giant...Be sure you have enough space & training knowledge before you buy that cute little fluff ball!


----------



## Elocin

Well, this might seem obvious...


If you don't like dogs or don't want one, don't get one.


Keep an eye on kids when they're around the dog. Not just for the safety of the child but for the safety of the dog. Accidents happen and most likely will. A kid can surprise a dog, step on it and hurt it, feed it a "snack" that isn't good for it etc. A dog can easily knock over a child, mouth a little too hard, frighten a child, be scared and react defensively etc. 

You need to teach your dog manners. I'm doing this right now with my puppy. It's hard but I'm keeping at it because one day he will be 70lbs and it won't be cute if he jumps up on an elderly person. They won't learn manners in one day but they need to be worked on every day. It's not appropriate for a dog to jump up on a stranger, bark at everyone it sees on a walk, lick people excessively, be up in everyone's faces, dash at other dogs when walking etc.

Barbie may not survive teaching your puppy what is appropriate to chew on. 


Decided where your dog is going to go potty. It is *not appropriate for you to let your dog to wander on/ urinate/ poop on other people's lawns and yards*. If it pees on the street/ pavement it will dry soon. It's not ideal especially if people walk on it and it is busy. If it poops on the pavement, it will not magically go away I know it sucks if you live in an apartment or a place with no easy toilet area so that's why you need to plan this out. 


If you are passing another person's lawn _keep your leashed dog close to you and walk by_. 


If your dog tries to walk onto the lawn, _remove it_. 


And if your dog poops on someone else's property or public property or any property that is not your *it is your responsibility to pick it up*.


*Why*​A. it's disgusting to step in dog poop. Some people have curious toddlers that will pick anything up and play in the grass. Chances are they don't want their kids picking up dog poop

B. your dog could be sick without your knowledge and leaving poop/ pee around could infect another dog, especially a new puppy. 

C. some people do not want dogs or their messes on their property; just because you don't mind does not mean they don't; you have to respect them. Their lawn does not belong to you. 

D. You shouldn't let your dog wander/ eliminate on other people's property because your dog could get sick; example, a person two streets over from me has a large yard that people let their dogs pee/ walk on. They rescued a puppy; said puppy had parvo and had to be quarantined. These people did not put up a sign or anything and people kept letting their dogs on their lawn. Not good. Also, some people use insect poisons/ non-dog-friendly insecticides/ lawn stuff. 

E. Some people work very hard to keep their lawns looking nice (I'm not one of those people although I wish I could be). Dog urine can cause brown spots and lawn deterioration. It might be convenient for you to just let your dog to have at it on their lawn but it's disrespectful and not fair to the lawn owner. 


Dogs can be stressful, annoying, a lot of work but they are wonderful to have in your life. It is hard to explain how they can fulfill your life. All dogs pass away and be prepared to mourn and miss them. You might think that they're "just a dog" but when you no longer have them you realize that they are so much more. They will be a part of you forever.


----------



## CherGarr

Training your pup will be EASY BREEZY when you compare it to training your KIDS how to act with the pup!!


----------



## RonE

I think this thread has run it's course. Nearly all of the recent posts to it have had to be deleted as spam.


----------

